#ubuntu-tn-meeting 2014-03-21
<Neo31> resalut
<Neo31> aldi-le-roi elacheche_anis Neo31 nizarus sabri-iocne Wahid-TN present
<sabri-iocne> !
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> on attend encore issam bilal bedis geekette et zied pour 7 minutes
<Neo31> sinon on commence la reuion et on laisse le vote des autres membres sur ML ?
<nizarus> combien on a de membre FF au total et combien sont présent ?
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-ff/+members#active
<Wahid-TN> Bonsoir tlm
<Wahid-TN> parce que il y a des membres FF seront en retard
<Wahid-TN> ce soir a 22h00
<Wahid-TN> 22h00
<nizarus> Wahid-TN, on ne change pas une réunion à la dernière minute :/
<Wahid-TN> oui
 * elacheche_anis is ready
<Wahid-TN> dsl nizarus
<Neo31> good elacheche_anis
<Wahid-TN> dsl nizarus
<Neo31> on attend encore 5mn
<elacheche_anis> Hey @*
<nizarus> il y a 12 FF, combien sont présent ?
<Neo31> luna aussi
<nizarus> aldi-le-roi, est un FF ?
<Wahid-TN> 6
<Neo31> 6
<Wahid-TN> oui c'est un FF aldi-le-roi
<Neo31> oui nizarus aldi-le-roi est devenu FF apres la derniere reunion dápproval FF
<Neo31> le PV est sur ML deja
<Wahid-TN> nizarus,  aldi-le-roi  c'est ALA
<nizarus> très bien il suffit d'avoir un autre présent pour avoir le quorum :) (50%+1)
<nizarus> je connais pas le pseudo :)
<Wahid-TN> :)
<Neo31> on attend encore jusqu'a 21h30 ?
<Wahid-TN> 22h00 Neo31
<Wahid-TN> ;)
<Neo31> c bon
<Neo31> on commence la reunion
<Wahid-TN> non
<sabri-iocne> oui
<Neo31> on a deja le quorum
<sabri-iocne> euh
<Wahid-TN> non
<Wahid-TN> -1
<nizarus> Wahid-TN, il suffit d'avoir le quorum pour commencer
<Neo31> nizarus: tchid president de la reunion ?
<nizarus> comme j'ai déjà dis on ne change pas l'horaire d'une réunion par téléphone et à la dernière minute
<nizarus> Neo31, tu es le loco contact c'est à toi de le faire :p
<Neo31> :)
<Wahid-TN> nizarus, parce que il y a des membres FF seront en retard
<Neo31> ok hhh
<Neo31> ca roule
<nizarus> Wahid-TN, c'est leur problème la date était annoncé depuis longtemps
<Neo31> ping aldi-le-roi elacheche_anis elachecheBedis geekette Neo31 nizarus sabri-iocne Wahid-TN qui est present ?
<nizarus> !
<elacheche_anis> !
<elachecheBedis> !
<aldi-le-roi> !
<geekette> !
<sabri-iocne> !
<Neo31> Wahid-TN
<Wahid-TN> !
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> bienvenue a tous
<Neo31> on commence notre reunion concernant la passation du poste LoCo contact de Ubuntu-TN
<Neo31> ceci est le thread de passation : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2014-March/013647.html
<Neo31> ceci est la demande de elacheche_anis : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2014-March/013649.html
<Neo31> I'm presenting my application to be the new LoCo Contact.  Linux user since April 2007, Mandrake to Mandriva and Ubuntu user since May 2007. I joined Ubuntu-tn after a year as regular member then on August 2011, I joined the provisional team to become the events team coordinator.  I was also present during many events since 2010.  My wiki page is → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche
<Neo31> elacheche_anis: est le seul condidant qui a proposer une demande pour ce poste
<Neo31> donc ce vote sera pour approuver la demande de elacheche_anis en tantque LoCo contact officiel de notre LoCo team
<Neo31> merci de voter +1 si vous supportez la demande de elacheche_anis 0 si vous etes neutre ou -1 si vous etes contre (merci de laisser un petit commentaire concernant votre vote aussi)
<Neo31> humm
<Wahid-TN> !
<Neo31> avant de passer au vote
<Wahid-TN> !
<Neo31> je laisse elacheche_anis se presenter
<Wahid-TN> !
<Wahid-TN> Neo31,
<Neo31> oui Wahid-TN
<Wahid-TN> il n'a pas vote 0
<Wahid-TN> +1 ou -1
<Wahid-TN> eof
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis je vous passe le mot si vous avez quelque commentaires? ou on passe directement au vote ?
<elacheche_anis> J'ai rien a dire :)
<elacheche_anis> s/a/à
<Neo31> aldi-le-roi elachecheBedis geekette lubotu3 nizarus sabri-iocne Wahid-TN, est ce que vous avez des commentaires pour elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> ou des question?
<nizarus> non
<Wahid-TN> non
<aldi-le-roi> non
<elachecheBedis> non
<sabri-iocne> non
<Neo31> lunapersa:
<lunapersa> non
<Neo31> bien on passe au vote alors
<Wahid-TN> geekette,
<Neo31> si qq1 souhaite poser une question avant de voter merci de lever la main.
<Neo31> geekette
<geekette> nn
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> parfait alors
<Neo31> deja elacheche_anis ghani 3an eta3rif ;)
<Neo31> on passe au vote tout simplement
<Neo31> on vote pour que elacheche_anis soit notre prochain LoCo contact officiel de Ubuntu-TN : +1, 0, -1
<Wahid-TN> Neo31, il n'a pas vote 0
<nizarus> +1 Membre actif, il apportera certainement un plus même s'il le fait déjà sans être LoCo contact
<sabri-iocne> +1
 * Neo31 pings aldi-le-roi elachecheBedis geekette lunapersa Wahid-TN 
<aldi-le-roi> +1
<elachecheBedis> +1
<Wahid-TN> +1
<lunapersa> +1
<Neo31> geekette:
<geekette> bon to be honest voting with just one in the list , it is really weird
<geekette> i know there is no 0 but i will vote 0
<sabri-iocne> geekette: we dont have choice, it's the only one who publish a request
<geekette> sorry guys
<Neo31> +1 congratulations to elacheche_anis I know you are worth the community trust
<sabri-iocne> congratulation elacheche_anis , abda bel diwana awel 7aja :D
<elacheche_anis> Thx guys :)
<Wahid-TN> mabrouk anis
<sabri-iocne> elacheche_anis: maryoul ala jnab :p
<elacheche_anis> Merci à vous tous.. sabri-iocne lé lil ktéfét :p x)
<sabri-iocne> hhhhh
<sabri-iocne> ya weldi rak tarbe7ni
<Neo31> I will send the loco contact email change and update our loco team admin on the loco dir
<sabri-iocne> eb 10 euro lehna
<elachecheBedis> hab ykoul lili ani x)
<Neo31> congratulations again :)
<sabri-iocne> elachecheBedis: ahki maah brabi
<aldi-le-roi> congratulations Anis :D
<Na3iL> Congrats elacheche_anis  :)
<Neo31> the meeting is officially close
<Neo31> merci Na3iL pour assister a la reunion
<Neo31> merci a tous :)
<geekette> Congrats anis
<elacheche_anis> thx :)
<Neo31> w inchalah elacheche_anis pourra montrer un meilleur exemple
<sabri-iocne> Zied_alaya , Neo31 , elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> sabri-iocne, insit nizarus ;)
<Neo31> nizarus 3arfna ya sabri-iocne
<sabri-iocne> bonne chance, espérons que les problèmes de loco pack serait supprimé
<sabri-iocne> nizarus:
<sabri-iocne> :p
<Neo31> hhh
<sabri-iocne> ana nahki alal les loco contact
<nizarus> ?
<sabri-iocne> fi france, e5er mise à jour andehom fi 2013
<elacheche_anis> sabri-iocne, nizarus était le loco contact  avant zied
<Neo31> oups sabri-iocne nizarus est un former loco contact (fi9)
<sabri-iocne> haw behi, au moin hena 3amlin reunion, hhh fibéli besh n9ablehom ya pas moyen
<nizarus> Wahid-TN, voilà la réunion c'est terminé avant 22h ;)
<sabri-iocne> :p béhi , dsl ana hadi had Zied
<Wahid-TN> loool nizarus
<nizarus> sabri-iocne, il ont toujours l'install party à paris chaque 6 mois
<Neo31> tu ete present dans la communaute wa9t kan nizarus normalement sabri-iocne.
<sabri-iocne> je ne trouve pas les coordonné nizarus
<sabri-iocne> sur le site , il n'y a rien
<geekette> Allez je vous laisse  les amis ,Congrats again anis
<elacheche_anis> thx geekette
<sabri-iocne> Neo31: non, a l'époque c'était Zied en 2010
<Neo31> aya elacheche_anis sakrilna lbarnemij
<Neo31> please leave the meeting room for #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> see you there
